# launching internet sidebar icon isues



## andy_65_in (Apr 28, 2014)

my bsnl bottom  bar internet connect icon these days takes a long time to lunch(open).i am on bsnl bbnd only in non wi fi mode.what to do


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 28, 2014)

Configure the model to PPPoE

*chennai.bsnl.co.in/bbs/wireless/wirelesssecurity.htm#WA3002_Modem_configuration:


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 28, 2014)

*Wireless -- Advanced

This page allows you to configure advanced features of the wireless LAN interface. You can select a particular channel on which to operate, force the transmission rate to a particular speed, set the fragmentation threshold, set the RTS threshold, set the wakeup interval for clients in power-save mode, set the beacon interval for the access point, set XPress mode and set whether short or long preambles are used.
Click "Apply" to configure the advanced wireless options.


AP Isolation:                                                  Off                                                  On                      Band:       2.4GHz                    Channel:                      Auto12345678910111213Current: 11
Auto Channel Timer(min)

54g™ Rate:                      Auto1 Mbps2 Mbps5.5 Mbps6 Mbps9 Mbps11 Mbps12 Mbps18 Mbps24 Mbps36 Mbps48 Mbps54 MbpsMulticast Rate:                      Auto1 Mbps2 Mbps5.5 Mbps6 Mbps9 Mbps11 Mbps12 Mbps18 Mbps24 Mbps36 Mbps48 Mbps54 MbpsBasic Rate:                      DefaultAll1 & 2 Mbps1 & 2 & 5.5 & 6 & 11 & 12 & 24 MbpsFragmentation Threshold:RTS Threshold:DTIM Interval:Beacon Interval:Maximum Associated Clients:XPress™ Technology:                                                  Disabled                                                  Enabled                      

54g™ Mode:                                                        54g Auto                                                        54g Performance                                                        54g LRS                                                        802.11b Only                         54g™ Protection:                                                        Off                                                        Auto                         


Preamble Type:                                                        long                                                        short                         


Transmit Power:                                                        20%                                                        40%                                                        60%                                                        80%                                                        100%                         









this is my readout on my router-its an old siemens sl 2-141*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 28, 2014)

Do you have any page named Internet / WAN? If possible instead of pasting the whole text (which is hard to read and identify) better take screenshots and attach it.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 29, 2014)

this is the WAN page---*Wide Area Network (WAN) Setup

Choose Add, Edit, or Remove to configure WAN interfaces.
Choose Save/Reboot to apply the changes and reboot the system.


VPI/VCIServiceProtocolStateStatusIP AddressRemoveEdit0/35pppoe_0_35_1BridgeEnabledUp 0/32br_0_32BridgeEnabledUp 8/35br_8_35BridgeEnabledUp 8/81br_8_81BridgeEnabledUp 0/100br_0_100BridgeEnabledUp 

*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2014)

Edit the 1st one and follow the link => *chennai.bsnl.co.in/bbs/wireless/wirelesssecurity.htm#WA3002_Modem_configuration:


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 30, 2014)

krishna i dont have a type 2 modem- i have a siemens sl 2-141 type


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2014)

basics are same for every adsl modem.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 16, 2014)

anyone else who can help-the issue dogs me even now


----------

